
YouTube has a fake Peppa Pig problem - Chathamization
https://theoutline.com/post/1239/youtube-has-a-fake-peppa-pig-problem
======
shouldbworking
I am not at all surprised by things on the internet being scary or
inappropriate for kids. Let alone YouTube or really any site with user
generated content.

It's no different than parents that let their kids rent whatever videogames
they wanted back in the day. As much as I enjoyed Conker's bad fur day it
probably mentally aged me a few years

